# Fr4665's paint job pics (oops)



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, i messed up and deleted the entire thread somehow. (i selected the two posts and click delete, and "something" happened.)

anyhow, i apologize to you fr4665 for doing that, and here are the pics....
(i clicked back, and copied all the links.)


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

that looks awesome! I miss painting things. I think you may have given me an idea to paint my case and use my metal work talents to make some matching fan grills. Great job on the case.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

@Volt-Schwibe no problem stuff happens :grin: but thx for fixing it

@manofsorrow yeah im trying to learn how to weld and use a plasma cutter but its not turning out so good yet. im really good with fiberglass and bondo so that might be the next material


----------

